# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2016

## PercyLucid

*VERY, VERY BIG IMPORTANT NOTE (DATED ON APRIL 1ST):

Many people have been found cheating and requesting wings from fake dreams. We checked through the dreamworld, and many of those never happened. So unfortunately, we must close the ToTM tasks starting May 2016... A new voting thread will be opened tomorrow in regards of future ideas to earn your wings* 

*Yup, April's fools hehe*



*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Eat an object that is not considered edible. Describe the flavour._(Shockabsorber)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Play Spin the Bottle or Seven Minutes in Heaven with a group of DCs._(litlepooky04)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Drain the colour from an object? _(dutchraptor)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Lay on a bed of clouds in the sky. _(spellbee2)_  

*BONUS TASK!!* -  Visit Middle Earth and attend a Hobbit celebration. _(Stintman)_

----------


## FryingMan

YES!    Good month for me, voting aligned with one of my basic & advanced choices, and bonus, so I'm really jazzed.   Thanks, Percy, for the tie breaker nod in my direction for basic.   I need some solid motivation since my traveling/jet lag/new work assignment stress has rendered March entirely non-lucid.   I'll do my best to chain to April, and definitely get at least one of these in April, hopefully at least after return-trip jet lag subsides.

----------


## woblybil

As I often wind up in middle earth that should be easy but I may be the only "Hobbit" there  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> As I often wind up in middle earth that should be easy but I may be the only "Hobbit" there



You know, I have never actually read the novel series or watched the movies trilogy before, seriously.  So, this task should be interesting. I know that I'm such a loser for that. Lol.

----------


## woblybil

> You know, I have never actually read the novel series or watched the movies trilogy before, seriously.  So, this task should be interesting. I know that I'm such a loser for that. Lol.




Likewise, I have never seen or read it..My experience with it is from the movie version of a 1864 science fiction novel by Jules Verne. No hobbits n it!

ps: The movie was "Journey To The Center Of The Earth"

----------


## FryingMan

Well, vivid and present dreams finally returning after a long absence.  However, they mostly involved groups of people annoying me greatly, like a bunch of young hooligans breaking into my car in order to smoke pot there, stripping out all the door lock handles and door trimmings, taking all my change from the change drawer, etc.   I kept encountering them over and over again in the following scenes/dreams.

----------


## woblybil

> Well, vivid and present dreams finally returning after a long absence.  However, they mostly involved groups of people annoying me greatly, like a bunch of young hooligans breaking into my car in order to smoke pot there, .



The Hooligans was usns, I only had one joint and 2 girls so we had a clambake in your car  :Big laugh:  (I only smoke in dreams)
My dreams have also gone to hell, Even the couple lucid's are out of control, I simply cannot remember the tasks..I can't even remember them now let alone dreaming.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yep me too. i incubated my goals pretty intensive this night and got lucid only once... was pretty happy and it was an interesting lucid but nevertheless no memory of goals... just the feeling of superiority "damn i can do anything and all this DC´s are so unaware of their state" feeling like in matrix after neos awakening. and coincidence coincidence 2 guys fly past me and i think "cool they are awaken too" and fly behind them until dream ends...

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun guys, make sure you see the RED note on the OP.

Happy Lucids!!

----------


## sloth

I was always afraid that people would cheat on these things. 
It's ironic that this is the first time I considered doing one of these assignments, and I eat non-edible things in dreams all the time.
I've never done one of these before. Does it matter that it just happens that I do this particular assignment all the time already? Do I need to do it again? I usually eat mud. I even mentioned it in a recent post. I suspect someone "stole" my idea from that thread. I don't mind, however. It doesn't matter, and I'm happy that others will get to experience this. 

-slothy

----------


## KestrelKat

Hmmm seven minutes in heaven AND laying in the clouds.  Should be a fun month lol.  
Dat red text... You're evil lol

----------


## Lang

Do fools rush in, in April?  





> I was always afraid that people would cheat on these things. 
> It's ironic that this is the first time I considered doing one of these assignments, and I eat non-edible things in dreams all the time.
> I've never done one of these before. Does it matter that it just happens that I do this particular assignment all the time already? Do I need to do it again? I usually eat mud. I even mentioned it in a recent post. I suspect someone "stole" my idea from that thread. I don't mind, however. It doesn't matter, and I'm happy that others will get to experience this. 
> 
> -slothy



I would love to eat mud pies!!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Have fun guys, make sure you see the RED note on the OP.
> 
> Happy Lucids!!



Good one!

----------


## DannyCool

Eating a great one and could be achievable for beginners like me. I am just going to eat anything I see. Most things are inedible. Feeling hungry already! It is a good one to break my serious mind as I would never eat something inedible IWL. Thanks a lot for this idea.

----------


## Habba

> I was always afraid that people would cheat on these things. 
> It's ironic that this is the first time I considered doing one of these assignments, and I eat non-edible things in dreams all the time.
> I've never done one of these before. Does it matter that it just happens that I do this particular assignment all the time already? Do I need to do it again? I usually eat mud. I even mentioned it in a recent post. I suspect someone "stole" my idea from that thread. I don't mind, however. It doesn't matter, and I'm happy that others will get to experience this. 
> 
> -slothy



This post rather made me laugh, out of everyhing, why mud? Lol  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## dolphin

> *VERY, VERY BIG IMPORTANT NOTE (DATED ON APRIL 1ST):
> 
> Many people have been found cheating and requesting wings from fake dreams. We checked through the dreamworld, and many of those never happened. So unfortunately, we must close the ToTM tasks starting May 2016... A new voting thread will be opened tomorrow in regards of future ideas to earn your wings*



You had me for a sec, there. Good one, Percy!  :Big laugh:

----------


## Nfri

Hobbits! YES!

----------


## Venryx

::doh:: 



> *VERY, VERY BIG IMPORTANT NOTE (DATED ON APRIL 1ST):
> 
> Many people have been found cheating and requesting wings from fake dreams. We checked through the dreamworld, and many of those never happened. So unfortunately, we must close the ToTM tasks starting May 2016... A new voting thread will be opened tomorrow in regards of future ideas to earn your wings* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
> Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
> ...



Oh wow, you totally got me, Percy.

And you got me mad. Really mad.  :Mad:  So mad I mutterred "How stupid is that..." (which I pretty rarely do).

Well, consider me fooled (again) this year. Sad since otherwise I would have made it!  ::doh::

----------


## martakartus

I totally fell for it, I was so mad you were closing these threads  :laugh:  we don't celebrate April's fools here in Catalonia and I didn't realize it was that lol

Great tasks btw, life's crazy right now and I've been slacking a lot, but hopefully soon I'll get back to lucid dreaming. I'm keeping the tasks on a list in the meantime  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Just the way I get fooled in my dreams. Not questioning anything. I got caught too and not the first time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DannyCool

Is there anything serious in this thread?  :Big laugh:

----------


## woblybil

When I saw the email notification I swallowed the bait. Hook-Line And Sinker and  thought DV got too big and wanted to lose a few.. 

Anyways, My dreams have gone to hell (literally), I spent the night in a graveyard where a guy in black was floating around pulling up souls out of graves and stuffing them into a wooden bucket and I went right down there and told him to put them back but he dropped the bucket and flew off, The souls slipped up out of the bucket like black wraiths and went across the ground back to their own resting place 
 ::yddd:: :

----------


## Sensei

Did a basic and advanced tonight. 
Basic 1 eat inedible object. 
Advanced 1 drain color. 





> the world starts appearing around me. Weeee another lucid dream. After a little while in a party, I decide to explore outside. I start running and my wife comes out of nowhere. It is dark out. I take off running and start running into video game likr dead ends. I want to explore more, but find this amusing. My wife is next to me and is like "we gotta go another way." I jump up in the air and then land back down, now the floor is bouncy. I use this to get over the apartment and piles of trash that were stacked to stop me. The sun is barely up and it smells like dew and fog. If ever you have gone running in a field at sunrise in may, this was that. Of course the field was surrounded by trash and apartment buildings. I couldn't bounce out of this one, so I flew up high and saw that there was a forest pretty close. I got over the apartments and trash and land on a much better landscape. Apartments and trash behind me, football field to my right, forest in front, and I have no idea what was on my left. I ran to the forest, enjoying the ease of running, but also realizing that I was losing stability and feeling in my extreme ties. I rub my hands together and see a huge tree (12 feet in diameter)(3.658 meters in diameter)  growing at a 60° angle, with branches coming out sideways, but just as big as you would expect from a tree that big, not hindered by the ground or other trees in the vacinity. I climb up an easier tree and jump onto it. It has layer after layer of bark, almost like dragon scales stacking. I gran the bark and eat a bit of it. It tastes like leaves. I notice that the color or the dream is getting less bright, and I must be getting too close to waking. I drain the color from the tree and the rest of the dream follows. I keep climbing in a black and white world, thinking that the tree might turn into a wood dragon, but then I wake up. :/

----------


## imazu

SOOOO EXCITED for the bonus task!!! I'm ready to make up for being so busy/distracted last month.

And yeah.. I got fooled too for a few hours.. lmao

----------


## woblybil

> Is there anything serious in this thread?



I certainly hope not  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Hmm, I wonder if I ate some gunpowder and led in a dream would I shit bullets and kill the toilet? Also, what would plutonium tastes like in a dream?  Oh well!! Maybe I'll just settle for making light bulb chips in the dream or eating some leftover integrated circuits from when I was younger. We'll see!  :wink2:     *shrugs*

----------


## Nebulus

Ok gonna attempt first TOTM for me ever, why not? secretly I just want to know what gandalf's beard taste like, probably some strange herb

----------


## Lang

> Ok gonna attempt first TOTM for me ever, why not? secretly I just want to know what gandalf's beard taste like, probably some strange herb



Good luck! Nebulus!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> Hmm, I wonder if I ate some gunpowder and led in a dream would I shit bullets and kill the toilet? Also, what would plutonium tastes like in a dream?  Oh well!! Maybe I'll just settle for making light bulb chips in the dream or eating some leftover integrated circuits from when I was younger. We'll see!     *shrugs*



Eating circuits? Are you a robot?  :Big laugh:

----------


## gab

Hey everybody!

I don't see any requests for wings, does it mean that all wings are leftovers and can be taken away? I'm sorry, I'm not in touch with ophelia so I don't know what was done and what needs to be done. Would you please let me know?

----------


## PercyLucid

I actually had the idea about this joke in a lucid dreaming, lol, I was doing random stuff and out of the blue a DC told me to "mass" April's Fool with said message and woke up almost laughing haha. 





> I totally fell for it, I was so mad you were closing these threads  we don't celebrate April's fools here in Catalonia and I didn't realize it was that lol
> 
> Great tasks btw, life's crazy right now and I've been slacking a lot, but hopefully soon I'll get back to lucid dreaming. I'm keeping the tasks on a list in the meantime



Little planet, little indeed. I spent la ESO, Bachillerato in Catalunya, (high school) and I am fluent in Català as well as Galician :p When I was 12 I moved from Boston, MA (USA) to Madrid, then, at 17 I moved to Barcelona, when I was 21, moved over Lugo with my wife, then a year later moved back to the states (much better for work, and being citizen... much easier too) to Chicago, after three winters of freezing to death with -35 degrees (about the same in Celsius) we moved our butts to San Diego, CA... and a year ago, me moved back to Galicia, since my business is established and we have a house here.





> Hey everybody!
> 
> I don't see any requests for wings, does it mean that all wings are leftovers and can be taken away? I'm sorry, I'm not in touch with ophelia so I don't know what was done and what needs to be done. Would you please let me know?



PMed You.

----------


## sloth

Well, I finally did one of these. Eating things has been something I've been doing, so I figured it would be easy to remember, and almost inevitable. 

Last night I was right in the middle of a battle between werewolves and shapeshifters. I had just gotten bitten by a shapeshifter and was in danger of becoming one... That happens, right? >.> One of the shapeshifters was chained to a torture table. When I saw a padlock holding the chains I suddenly remembered my task, and I became lucid. I quickly dispelled all of the shapeshifters (I was allied with the werewolves I guess -shrug-) by using force bursts from my hands, because apparently I can do that. Each time one got close I would just push them with my sloth powers. I grabbed the padlock and ripped it off of its chain. The shapeshifter that had been chained up began wrestling with the chains, and I began munching. 

The flavor was hardly worth mentioning, honestly. Very cold, and hard, and slightly metallic. What I did notice to be interesting, however, is how my teeth seemed to melt away the metal as I chewed. It was hard, and I couldn't bite through all at once. Instead I had to apply pressure and then kinda wait for my teeth to melt through. It reminded me of the way it feels when your teeth melt through ice, except it wasn't as cold of course. As I began breaking it up small pieces of  metal began sticking to my teeth and fusing there. It felt very scratchy when I tried to swallow the pieces. One piece in particular was fused to my front tooth and was irritating me. I noticed that the metal was solid as I gripped the small piece in my fingertips, but melted away when I placed my bottom tooth against it. It left a small flat disk-like artifact on my tooth, where my other teeth couldn't reach. 

An injured werewolf fell to the floor in front of me, bleeding and crying out to me for help, but I told him I was eating.

I felt a piece that would not melt away, and pulled it out. It was the small piece of chain that had come loose when I had ripped the padlock from its position. It had tiny bits of the padlock fused onto it. I guess that since I hadn't decided that I could eat the chain it remained unchewable... or something..
The shapeshifter finally broke free from his constraints, and had picked up a second padlock. I guess he decided that I had the right idea and began chewing on his padlock as well saying something about the padlock granting him super shapeshifter powers and how I must be a shapeshifter too, since only shapeshifters can eat padlocks (Duh!). I didn't pay attention to him. I had already given up on any kind of ridiculous plot associated with the original dream. Werewolves and shapeshifters? Please. I'm too busy eating twisted, jagged shards of melty metal.

Eventually all of this became too much, and I pulled what remained out of my mouth, and laid it on a crate. I examined it. It was about a fourth of the original size, in two pieces, and had teeth indentations all over it. Small shards of metal still coated the inside of my mouth, and I spent a bit trying to force them down. 

This was an awful experience. Much worse than my usual mud and earthworms that I usually eat. What have you guys gotten me into? If the shapeshifters win it'll be because I wasted my time eating padlocks. Poor Werewolves.

----------


## obfusc8

Please don't take my wings!!!  :smiley: 

Eat something inedible task:
The train from the previous dream appears, and the carriage contains a restaurant. Studying the place makes me lucid again. On the walls are various decorations and Chinese lanterns. There is a rosette looking thing that is made from squishy orange plastic. I try eating it. It is rubbery tasting, chewy and not very nice. Nearby DCs look at me hungrily as if they want to try it though. Urgh no, trust me, it's not good!

Drain the colour from something:
...We get off the train and wait. On the other side of a small river there is a motorbike. It has a massive rear tyre and makes me think of the motorbike from the recent batman films.  It doesn't really look like a normal motorbike. I start to wonder why I'm sitting here and get up, becoming lucid.  I walk over to the bike past two small Chinese boys playing in the road.

I climb onto the motorbike and set off down the street. The bike is extremely wide but the weight is low and it is easy to ride. I speed through the streets and see two women flying hand in hand their long white dresses floating behind them.

Deciding to try a DV ToTM I stop by pulling on the front brake. The rear of the bike pulls out sideways in a cool but unrealistic stop. There is a tree covered in multicoloured lights and behind it the sky is pale blue. I try to draw the colour out of it and the sky turns dark blue like late evening. It is not good enough. I point at the lights and pull the colour out of them to extinguish each glow, leaving them pure white. My hand now looks red, pulsing, so I try to release the energy as lightning but my control fails me at this point. The dream destabilises.

----------


## woblybil

> Hey everybody!
> 
> I don't see any requests for wings, does it mean that all wings are leftovers and can be taken away? I'm sorry, I'm not in touch with ophelia so I don't know what was done and what needs to be done. Would you please let me know?



 Snip  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## Lang

> Eating circuits? Are you a robot?



_*Beeps*_ Sorry, that program does not compute!  _*Beeps again*_
Nope! When I was little, my dad used to bring home some of his work home with him. I recall that we had to clip the circuit's feet, we re-tube and then we had to count them all. *Eyes roll* This was way before my father used to work for Raytheon.     :wink2:

----------


## RelicWraith

Got the eating task done, and almost had the cloud one as well. Not to mention a few hits and misses with a few personal tasks. All in all, it's been a really productive dream day. In the meantime, I suppose I could get comfortable with trading these advanced wings for basic ones... for the moment. Heheh.


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 



Being the gourmand that I am, I first thought of TOTM number one. And so, I bit into whatever was nearby, the pillows, in this case. This tasted of but scented fabric, much to my disappointment.

I was a bit concerned of my state. So, I got out of bed, opened the drapes, and looked outside. Instead of my backyard, I found an urban area before me, multistoried concrete buildings as far as the eye could see, all under a grey, cloudy dawn sky. That's all the reassurance I needed.

Anyway, directly below was the roof of one of such squared towers. I quickly jumped right out the window towards there, landing safely via a slowed descent. There wasn't much to see, just a mostly flat, concrete rooftop with an occasional steam vent. Painted a few feet within the perimeter was a yellow line, not unlike street lines. The visuals began deteriorating, but a quick hand rubbing fixed that up good.

Once again, I thought to try the taste task, so, I peeled off some of the paint and had a sample. This, I realized, wasn't anything good, just chalk. What a pity.

Not sated, I looked around for something else, and eventually found a small, concrete stone. I bit into this, only to find it was just as it was, looking, feeling (and as difficult to bite into), and, in this case, tasting like an ordinary rock. Had mixed feelings here, both wonder and disappointment on such realism. Surely, it wouldn't have killed me to have it flavored like, say, a rolled hazelnut cream wafer, or a Chick-O-Stick, or something?

Oh, well. Without delay, I moved onto another task: laying on a bed of clouds. I looked up at the storm clouds above, and thought, "I am there", all while purposefully trembling in place (the latter being my personal method of warping). But, instead of that, the visuals, if not the environment, simply fogged up. Before long, I was transitioned without input.



If you're interested, you can find the rest here.

----------


## Elaineylane

I watched the movies but didn't read the books.

----------


## Elaineylane

OKAY, I'm gonna try. But I've never read the books. Just saw the movies. This looks really hard. I blame you Nebulus for roping me into this, lol. But I'm always up for a good challenge so it sounds fun.

----------


## Nebulus

Um ok i'm maybe in double trouble here but I blame lunagoddess (mistakenly) 
and change the bet to gandalf's hat :p

----------


## Shockabsorber

The great honour that I felt for having my TOTM chosen was quickly replaced with envy as I see that some of you are having no issue with doing something that I have not been able to accomplish in my last half dozen lucids. Sloth, your description is the exact type of experience that I am shooting for, in terms of detail. Also, I did not get the idea from you, I'm new here  :;-):

----------


## anderj101

I'm not sure what I'm going to eat, but I'm gonna eat something strange!  :smiley:

----------


## Wambou

I got fooled also... There was something odd in the message but it was not a dream... Damn...

I managed to get lucid last night and tried to achieve a TotM but I used an old one, I knew there was something odd with addind "In a parking lot" to the task. But it was a fun dream so here it is :





> It started with me arriving in an  open air parking lot. My plan is to go see a friend. I am walking in this parking and there is a place with a big blue square, like some places for people with mobility disability.
> 
> Then I though : "Is there a task of the month that as to do with contacting bees in a parking lot ? Let's give it a try !" (That is what made me lucid)
> 
> I kneeled, opened my arms and started wishing : "Bee, bee, talk to me !"
> After a small amount of time, I heard a small voice answering. A tiny voice, like faeries in Zelda, very nice and pleasant. She was speaking with rimes, making quite short sentences but poetic ones. She was Bee 16.
> 
> I focused on this telepathic link and stayed still because a lot of bees, wasps and houseflies gathered around me and I did not want to get sting. A wasp and a horsefly landed on each of my hands and I tried to go away from this swarm. I moved slowly but fell down on grass, even though I was in a parking lot just before. I saw the grass just in front of my eyes and the swarm getting bigger every seconds.
> 
> ...



I remembered the old task of communicating with an animal/insect, even though I read the tasks for this month 2 days ago. I hope I will manage to get another LD to lay on a bed made of clouds  ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there,
in this nights lucid after a lot of doing strange stuff i suddenly remembered to do the totms and did them quick to keep on doing my strange random dreamthings...^^


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic I & Advanced I_: 



i got lucid by jumping thru the joint of  a tram/bus. I sit there with a girl and i am about to start some pleasure time but i remember the TOTMs. i say to her to wait for a minute and stand up looking for something unedible i move some meters and there is a bike. i rip of the ringing bell and but it with a hint of hesitation into my mouth wondering if i even manage to chew it. there is no distinct taste there (but i am a little sick at the moment  :tongue2: ) and the consistency is not as hard as metal but it dont "feels good" in my mouth. i chew a little and swallow it down going back to the seat i was sitting with the girl. i turn around to a guy. he wears a shirt with some fine checked pattern with different colors. i ask him: "do you mind if i soak up the color of your shirt?" He answers "do you mean something like this?" and instantly his shirt turns black and white. i answer "yea cool something like that" it turns into color again and i put my hand on a part of his shirt imagine to soak the color into my hand but instead of draining the color the pattern starts moving and pulsing a little and everything around the shirt starts to get the same pattern. i stop quickly because i feel like the dream destablizing. i start rubbing my hands and turn back to the girl and focus on her but wake up shortly after.




so what do you think does advanced I count? on the one hand i managed to turn something from color to black and white using a dc but couldnt to it "on my own"  :smiley: 

i think i want to repeat both tasks because i really rushed thru them just to check them and to get my wings.... i can do better  :smiley:

----------


## sloth

> Sloth, your description is the exact type of experience that I am shooting for, in terms of detail. Also, I did not get the idea from you, I'm new here



I'm almost disappointed that you didn't. I would have loved to have known that I contributed to the lucid task selection. Either way, it's something I have been doing a lot lately, and I do recommend it.
I've been doing other senseless things too. I tried to burn myself in the shower recently in a lucid. I allowed a mugger to stab me. I stuck my hand in boiling water. It all sounds a bit masochistic, but one must consider the circumstances. I'm not really hurting myself. I'm just doing whatever I wouldn't dare to do in real life.

----------


## Nebulus

I got to visit Hobbiton but it was all messed up, no idea if there was a celebration but I can guarantee neither Bilbo, Frodo or any random dwarf would have been celebrating what had happened to the place...it was inhabbited seemingly solely by dogs Oo




> Had several other dreams early on but cannot now recall, I tried to use a technique to remember them but gone.
> 
> D1 - Had one dream where I thought I was dreaming and had just been in a meeting room but something was wrong. i dreamt that I went back into the dream to change something. But it was a dream
> 
> Tried to WILD but just found myself in dream, don't remember any vibrations or anything.
> D2 - Went up to hobbits round front door and I kind of got stuck there for a while, I was totally phased by how the door opened. Did it open like a notmal door or did it open in the middle like two half circles or best of all I decided open into the hillside by rolling, like a slidy door. with the door rolling round and round, and back, cool!
> On entering the house I was immediatley drawn to the kitchen to the left of the main hallway. I went to peek in the kitchen door and that was as far as I got. The kitchen looked nice, wooden shelves with stuff on them, and shafts of sunlight. But completely incongruous to all I had expected there was a motorcycle lite by the shaft of light Oo wt...worse still was to befall my eyes on the old fashioned silver and black motorbyke was a dog, a sheep dog :/ what has the world come too
> There was much activity in the kitchen, I know not what of but I left, in disgust and woke myself up outta there.
> I woke up and tried again.
> ...



Hobbiton has gone to the dogs? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Next time I will be prepared with flea spray

----------


## woblybil

> standing in tall in old green robes with a hood, was Gandalf....nope it was another ... dog!
> this time it was a big grey (gandalf the ...grey evidently) long haird dog, standing on it's hindquarters, with it's face showing




Just for funny, My Ex had a large,grey, Irish wolfhound named of course "Gandalf"

----------


## Elaineylane

Could someone please explain this part to me. I just don't get how to do this one if I only know what one person on here looks like......  Basic Task ii - Play Spin the Bottle or Seven Minutes in Heaven with a group of DCs. (litlepooky04)

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Could someone please explain this part to me. I just don't get how to do this one if I only know what one person on here looks like......  Basic Task ii - Play Spin the Bottle or Seven Minutes in Heaven with a group of DCs. (litlepooky04)



when i understand you right you know the games but dont know any people here in person right? it says a group of DC`s so when you get lucid and there are some DC´s (random guys and girls  ::D: ) around you just ask (or force) them to play one of the games with you  :smiley:  easy peasy



so this night i got lucid again and wanted to accomplish both advanced tasks but somehow i failed both...


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I fail_: 



after getting lucid i take 3 girls (one of them beeing my partner) with me because i want to go fly. before i leave the building i remember Advanced I and try to drain the color of some posters at a door and at a wall. i try sweep over the picture i try to drain the color and some other things but i cant authentically believe it to work. nevertheless the girls say more then once "Oh wow you did it now its black and white" i look closer and answer "no its still in color " :Picard face palm: . i try to ask one of them to show me how its done but somehow i have no patience and dont wait for an answer or a solution and leave the building to ...




*Spoiler* for _Advanced II fail_: 



... do the advanced II task. i take my partner on the hand and tell her we will fly now. we run some meters and jump up. my one feet is scratching the ground shortly but then we are in the air. the speed is not very fast and i am aiming for the sky. it is night and i focus on a star to have a compass. we talk some random stuff and suddenly we fall/land again because we stopped focusing on flying... and now the misery is starting. i try to fly again now without holding her hand. i jump and land on my feet i start running and jump up and land on my belly like in super mario... it just wont work i blocked myself with my thoughts. i tell her its not about wanting to fly its about wanting to be somewhere. so i focus on a star again and tell me and then tell my dream i want to get there. suddenly i start levitating straight up into the sky. but while approaching the star somewhat the scenery changes. a bulldogish dog appear playing? with the star and the star changes to a scratch in a wooden floor. i cant change the imagery into a sky again so i start patting the dog finding myself in a room. somewhat its too much and my visuals turn black. i stay calm and imagine to be in the woods. after some time (DEILD?) i find myself in another building similar to an old style University or a monastery or a residential school. at the end of a corridor a friend of mine is there. i sprint to her and while doing notice that i even cant sprint superfast... bad dreamcontrol day... i hug her and we leave the building. i still want to fly (probably not remembering the initial task anymore) we go thru a street and suddenly i have a cool idea. i tell her "Wait behind me is a catapult right? right?" she looks a little confused but i am convinced and turn around. about 10 to 20 meters i see a nice wooden catapult. the thought behind it was i need to get some height to fly because i cant do it from the ground. so i step on the catapult and let myself shoot up in the air. i strongly feel the acceleration. in the moment the acceleration stops i start to boost by flying and it works somehow. unfortunately the direction was more a horizontal than a vertical one and i start struggelning again and land on a roof. again everything turns black around me. i stay still but this time have no idea what to imagine. my head turns on and i feel like waking up. i have an FA where i write down the dream.

----------


## Nebulus

> Just for funny, My Ex had a large,grey, Irish wolfhound named of course "Gandalf"



Ok wobbly that is a scary syncronicity for me, when I was little our neighbours had an irish wolfhound and a scottish deehound that used to chase us if we were going for a walk, and would scare the hell out of us. Thats why im not so fond of dogs! They were taller than me just on four legs.

----------


## Elaineylane

Today I changed things up again. I found a new source of video's. Thx, Nimbulus. I used one to induce a nap today & my Lucid Dream lasted a really long time. I had headphones on & I wore a facemask that holds your eyelids shut. I'll start off w/ what I ate & then write my dream. I tried to eat a glass but that didn't work. I think it was because I have reoccurring dreams where I eat my teeth. ( I secretly hoped I would have become lucid in that nightmare & that would have easily have met the challenge). So I tried for what else was near me because I was afraid I Would wake up & not complete a task. I tried to each a pencil first & it was just the tip & tasted like lead, which I remembered from using all those yrs in school getting pencil lead on my hands. It was just too hard to eat the whole thing. Then, I ate cardboard. It tasted like dirt & was difficult to eat & the texture was gritty. I ate a piece of paper which didn't have much of a taste at all, it was just chewy & my saliva broke it down. I also ate a piece of wood. It seemed to take on an easier chewy sensation. The texture was splintery at first but softened in my mouth & had a earthy taste, more than a dirt taste. It seemed to almost take on a taste that wasn't bad but, nothing I'd want to try again unless I was starving.... 
  :woohoo: 

That's an excerpt from my dream journal. I need to figure out how to link it to my journal entry. If anyone could help me out w/ that, It'd be gratefully appreciated. 

I found the link for my post. So for the complete entry just go here. Hopefully, lol.... http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elai...-things-74423/

----------


## woblybil

> [COLOR="#008000"]
> That's an excerpt from my dream journal. I need to figure out how to link it to my journal entry. If anyone could help me out w/ that, It'd be gratefully appreciated.



I dont know how others do it but usually I copy the address of the DJ post and paste it here...
Like So...DJ http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...il-2016-74329/

----------


## woblybil

Basic Task I Fail.  
4/07
5:00pm I was in a small town at a house on a hillside getting on a bicycle. I started out of the sloping driveway and went downhill thru the town..I was going pretty fast weaving around on the rough brick street and people were running and cars dodging to get out of my way when I noticed I was naked..
 'Wobly Godiva?' 
I made it thru both stoplights without stopping and on to the open highway where I was free to go but the bike was gone and I was flying along in my best motorcycle crouch so I cobbed the throttle and sped up to several thousand miles per hour..By now I knew it was a dream but way too much fun to worry about tasks right now. Then I thought I was supposed to go to work so I wheeled back thru the town on a bike again and up to the house and flew inside to get my work boots and thought "A Task, I can eat my boots-No,I need them for work" I stepped into them and back out to the bicycle to ride it to work and tried to figure out which part I could eat but I needed them all so I hopped on and started off downhill again and woke up...
 ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

*Advanced task of draining the colour from an object completed* 

( thought I had completed basic task too whic would mean both wings would stay - it seems they were forgotten from last month ... I know your all looking at me strange wherever I turn up coz of my wings  ::chuckle:: ) 

I am with some folk and realise I am dreaming as we are coming out of a stoor - M is trying to get my attention - I needed to carry on - I see a red car and remember the totm to drain the colour from an object
 - "drain all the red colour out of this car" I shout out to the dream 
All colour drains out and I see a pale looking car in front of me - done.
I look on the dash board for an object ( a false memory of a totm coming up  :smiley:  I see a Rubix cube and reach out for it. Holding it in my hand for a few moments I move it around checking the different coloured sides. My task is to change it into something else - " I see a small yellow ball in my hand right now" I call out to my dream ...and sure enough the cube has turned into a small bright yellow ball- I am happy( not realising at the time I had forgotten the " eat something non- edible task and inserted my own task  ::wink::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> *Advanced task of draining the colour from an object completed* 
> 
> ( thought I had completed basic task too whic would mean both wings would stay - it seems they were forgotten from last month ... I know your all looking at me strange wherever I turn up coz of my wings ) 
> 
> I am with some folk and realise I am dreaming as we are coming out of a stoor - M is trying to get my attention - I needed to carry on - I see a red car and remember the totm to drain the colour from an object
>  - "drain all the red colour out of this car" I shout out to the dream 
> All colour drains out and I see a pale looking car in front of me - done.
> I look on the dash board for an object ( a false memory of a totm coming up  I see a Rubix cube and reach out for it. Holding it in my hand for a few moments I move it around checking the different coloured sides. My task is to change it into something else - " I see a small yellow ball in my hand right now" I call out to my dream ...and sure enough the cube has turned into a small bright yellow ball- I am happy( not realising at the time I had forgotten the " eat something non- edible task and inserted my own task



wow cool thing  ::D:  congrats! nice idea to shout out to get the color out. i tried it several times with hand gestures and will but was not that successful. nevertheless in one lucid i managed to do it on my own by will^^ but maybe i will try your way some time soon too. asking the dream is a nice way. since you speak out your intention this is pretty powerful even if you feel unsecure. will try it more often  :smiley: 

did you see the cubic morph into a ball or did you look away and back again?

random *Basic I* attempted: 
i wanted to call out for my dreamguide again and i did. was an interesting lucid again. since this has nothing to do with the tasks of this month i spare you the details but in same lucid while the dream started to destabilize i fastly played around with a nail in the wall after some time i ripped it out and tried to it it. same experience as in waking life: hard and metallic. i couldnt eat it. i throw it away and moved on to a toothbrush and took a bite of the handle . this time i could chew it. there was no taste and the consistency was a little like wax and not that awesome too^^

so far i had not that nice experiences with eating stuff that is unedible. but maybe i should take more time for it and really sit down and try around and dont do it while moving or doing something.

also i * failed with Advanced II* several times: somehow i have some problems with flying since the task. i can fly but not that high in the sky. but a nice side effect is that i changed to fly ironman style  ::D: 
 but i think i will focus on personal goals for  the rest of the month but maybe in a lucid i will remember the task and attempt it again  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

> wow cool thing  congrats! nice idea to shout out to get the color out. since you speak out your intention this is pretty powerful even if you feel unsecure. will try it more often 
> 
> did you see the cubic morph into a ball or did you look away and back again?
> 
> random *Basic I* attempted: 
> i wanted to call out for my dreamguide again and i did. was an interesting lucid again. since this has nothing to do with the tasks of this month i spare you the details but in same lucid while the dream started to destabilize i fastly played around with a nail in the wall after some time i ripped it out and tried to it it. same experience as in waking life: hard and metallic. i couldnt eat it. i throw it away and moved on to a toothbrush and took a bite of the handle . this time i could chew it. there was no taste and the consistency was a little like wax and not that awesome too^^
> 
> so far i had not that nice experiences with eating stuff that is unedible. but maybe i should take more time for it and really sit down and try around and dont do it while moving or doing something.
> 
> ...



Thanks  ::D:  I am listening to Gateway to the inner self which is giving me this slant just now  :smiley: 

No I didn't look away when changing the cube - it just morphed right infront of my eyes  ::wizard:: 

I love your attempts to eat non edible stuff and I am looking forward to trying it - it's weird to think about ... I bet chewing metal would be a mind bender ::alien:: 

Nice that your still working with the dream guide stuff - me too - good luck with your personal goals  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Intet

I never got dewinged at the end of February and didn't complete a Task of the Month last month either.

----------


## AceOfBass

This is going to be my first ever month attempting this! I'm going to start super duper basic first though hahaha. I like that this gives people some basic ideas on things to do in LDs.

----------


## KestrelKat

I kept forgetting to post it, but I did the cloud task.  I'll get the link to it up tomorrow morning or something owo

----------


## cooleymd

I was in a dim dream but decided to just start running around, I was in the city and there had been DC and traffic I was waiting for a bus, but once running lucid it was dark and there were only buildings, I decided to summon some lamps and summoned many of them but they only made the dreamscape dim, I decided to go thru an alley and use expectation to get to a beach, I could see a lake but it was swampy, I considered eating many things even some I grabbed up from the dark ground (Light would come and go) I considered rubber thing pulled from darkness, plastic bag in swampy condition, and many many small rocks but they were all jagged or pointy or whatever, finally I returned to the city the way I came and found a tree I broke off a stick and ate it.  It was chewey almost rubbery and bland if anything maybe tasted mildly of grass like the stems of long fleshy grass.

----------


## Snehk

Completed Advanced Task I.





> I decided to fly into construction site, and then recalled ToTM Advanced task I - draining a colour out of an object. There was a fence with brown painted metal railings. I thought about draining the colour then touched it with my index finger, watching as the colour flows into it. From brown it turned into a pale railing.



Fulld DJ entry: [18-04-2016] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Also, didn't got dewinged from last month...

----------


## Twoshadows

I just got back home after being busy and out of town for three weeks. Now I can finally try out some of the tasks. I'm happy to see that there are three tasks that really appeal to me. 

The "eat something inedible" task sounds right up my alley. I eat a lot in dreams. Mostly really yummy edible things like brownies or cinnamon rolls. But I have eaten some pretty inedible things in the past. In fact, I did that in my very first Task of the Month waaaaay back in April of 2006. (Yes, my 10 year anniversary for my first lucid dream is tomorrow. Big milestone.   :smiley:  ) It was also my first WILD. The task was to swallow a live goldfish. Being completely new to lucid dreaming I had no idea what to expect. And suddenly there I was with a very large, very real goldfish squirming around in my mouth. I hadn't known that lucid dreams could feel so totally real. I stood there for a long time with that fish in my mouth. It was too large to swallow whole, but the thought of chewing it was too gross to consider. Desperate to complete my first Task of the Month, I finally swallowed. The goldfish went about half way down, then became lodged in my throat. I started to gag and choke. And that woke me up. 

And I actually did that on the last day of the month so I never got official credit for it. But in my mind, it definitely counted.

Ahhh, the memories. Ten years worth now.

----------


## imazu

> I never got dewinged at the end of February and didn't complete a Task of the Month last month either.



Same here.. lol

----------


## PercyLucid

*This message is for the winged one...*

Please, step forth and read:

Yer ol' book of the winged matey...

Open yer wings and cast yer vote, winged scalliwag so Davy Jones won't choose yer lucid task fate!

 Please, click here and fly to the vothing booth


Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest April 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
None suggested this month.


*Advanced*
Discover a new species of animal or plant in the dream world. What does it look like? What is it called? _(Verre)_
Challenge the Grim Reaper to a duel. _(~Stoic Beauty~)_

*Bonus*
Write a code for a program (it can be nonsense) and then run it. Describe what it does. *PercyLucid*: Extra points if code does make sense and runs properly.(the code should do what actually does. 
And well, don't worry about the Extra Points, there is no better than Bonus Task, but a way to motivate people know actually knows how to code.) _ (Burke/PercyLucid)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I'm behind in everything this month,  :Crying: 
I've been getting lucid late in dreams and by then the story is so far gone I couldn't do a task even if I could remember one..  ::yddd::

----------


## Xtaberry

First time trying task of the month this month!! I accomplished the "eat something inedible" and "drain colour from an object" in one really lucid night here:
Two Lucid Dreams, Two TOTMs and a Lot of Fun! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DoubleHelix

Not to put too fine a point on the question, but does (ahem!   ::embarrassed:: ) going down on a woman in a lucid dream constitute "eating something inedible?"  If so, it would be my very first "successful" TOTM.     :Bliss:

----------


## woblybil

> Not to put too fine a point on the question, but does (ahem!  ) going down on a woman in a lucid dream constitute "eating something inedible?"  If so, it would be my very first "successful" TOTM.



I fear anything else you might do with it could be a violation of some pure food act  ::yddd::

----------


## DoubleHelix

Don't worry.  I'll wear a hair net and wash my hands before I serve anyone food in my dreams.

Still, no one has answered my question.  Can I claim credit for having accomplished one of the TOTM's?   :Hi baby:

----------


## woblybil

> Don't worry.  I'll wear a hair net and wash my hands before I serve anyone food in my dreams.
> 
> Still, no one has answered my question.  Can I claim credit for having accomplished one of the TOTM's?



I'm not one of the authorities on the matter but as long as nobody else is out here it seems, I will try to answer without anymore heckling.
Here's just my take on it and I have never been denied wings..If you were lucid and consciously munched this lunch as a task then it likely would count.. If you tripped on the carpet and fell face first into it then it wouldn't..It's kind of left up to you, If you think you did it as a task go get your wings..
 ::yddd::

----------


## DoubleHelix

Yeah, it's more the latter situation TBH.  I had the LD, and later (while perusing the forum) saw the TOTM.  Oh well...    :Oops:

----------


## lunagoddess

This is my first time attempting a TOTM! Woo! 

*Spoiler* for _Basic ii_: 



A girl says, If I didnt know any better, I would think this was a dream!  So I did the nose pinch RC and I could breathe 3 times.  I was surprised because I really thought I was awake, but I realized I must be dreaming.  I set out to find some people to play spin the bottle with.  Somehow I ended up in a small storage closet area with my husband and some random guy.  I invited them to play spin the bottle and there was just magically a bottle at our feet.  There wasnt enough room for us to place the bottle so it was on an uneven surface and hitting our feet.  I spun it but my husbands phone rang, which he answered, and the other guy lost interest.  I tried!  I should have stabilized better.



What are your thoughts?  Failure?  Success?

----------


## woblybil

> This is my first time attempting a TOTM! Woo! 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic ii_: 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl says, “If I didn’t know any better, I would think this was a dream!”  So I did the nose pinch RC and I could breathe 3 times.  I was surprised because I really thought I was awake, but I realized I must be dreaming.  I set out to find some people to play spin the bottle with.  Somehow I ended up in a small storage closet area with my husband and some random guy.  I invited them to play spin the bottle and there was just magically a bottle at our feet.  There wasn’t enough room for us to place the bottle so it was on an uneven surface and hitting our feet.  I spun it but my husband’s phone rang, which he answered, and the other guy lost interest.  I tried!  I should have stabilized better.
> 
> 
> ...



I would take it  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

The winged ones!

Do visit:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ay-2016-a.html

And lets see how good you are combining your right dreamy brain with.... opps... spoiler... I better shut it  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown::  Like children waiting for midnight on Christmas eve, We the wingless wait in silent desperation for midnight "Task Eve" to come  :Comedy Gold: 

I mean, The new tasks will be here at midnight! RIGHT?  ::yddd::

----------


## Spock

Ohh, snap! I hope I'm not too late to post here what tasks I tried / done this month!

Finished Basic Task I several weeks back but forgot to post it here (was preoccupied with spellbee's comp)... Anyway, here is the relevant part and the full DJ of the night:





> Rubbing my hands helped and I looked at the daughter's face and her smile helped me to refocus and be invulnerable to the berries. "mmm, not bad!" I replied, while the zombies looked shocked... I whispered to her that they are poisonous before going to the bathroom (while Max was being called on stage). I found a corner empty of people and summoned a steal rod in my hand. Then I used my teeth to sharpen one tip of it and the metal I ate in the process had the texture of sand and taste of blood (did it for the points ). Anyway, I also had some more of the berries, so I crushed them in my hand and rubbed them into the serrations on the tip of the beam (also had to re-stabilize again, rubbing the shirt again).



DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 5

I also tried Advanced Task II (lay on a bed of clouds) during the early morning of the 30th... Was doing a VILD and straight away focused on laying on clouds (because not much time was left to finish this task)... But soon after I lost touch with my real body after achieving the visualization, my nephew woke me up. So this is probably not considered a successful attempt, more like a successful visualization rather than a lucid. Oh well, silver wings it is!  ::tongue::

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks...

Time do use logic in your next lucid dream! We are in for a good one...

 :lock:

----------

